# Fun new shotgun



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I’ve got a Tristar Viper G2 semi-auto 410 that is a blast to shoot, but it doesn’t love hand loads or some 3” factory loads. So when I saw a deal too good to pass up, I just picked up this new shotgun.

Time to bring out the big guns! CZ Teal in 410. I think this beast will eat whatever I feed it.
I’ve got some #9 TSS loads that Jerry loaded for me that I’m dying to get on some honkers. Cloud of death!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Sweet. I’ve loved my CZ Wood**** in 20 that my wife picked up for me a few years back. They sure seem like nice guns for the price. 

But…. My Wood**** doubled on me a few weekends back in the chukar hills . Don’t know if it’s something I should worry about. I’d really dig it if I could choose when it shot both barrels.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol the forum software censors wood****. Lol


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a test.

**** yer gun.
**** pheasant.
****er spaniel.
****y.

WTH?!?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

😎


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

****fight


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks nice. Its amazing what they want for 410 shells lately. I may just start reloading for those soon. A bag of shot and a bottle of powder would last for ages lol.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a great looking pee shooter! I like the walnut without the gloss finish.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I just bought a CZ SCTP Sterling for my son to shoot trap with. He shoots lefty and they had a "southpaw" version which is awesome. He's only got a few hundred rounds through it but so far, it seems like a great gun for a youth trap shooter. I wish it came in a case like yours. The one it came in is at least twice that size and weighs so much that there is no way it will ever get used. I guess it will live in a soft case.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

one4fishing said:


> Lol the forum software censors wood****. Lol


Woodc0cꓘ

See, nothing weird here at all 😆


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Woodc0cꓘ
> 
> See, nothing weird here at all 😆


HA!









Utah Wildlife Network - General forum guidelines and rules


General forum guidelines and rules The Utah Wildlife Network (UWN) exists as a meeting ground for those interested in Utah outdoor recreation. It is supported exclusively by ads and donations, but is free to everyone. The UWN staff reserves the right to determine what is or what is not...




www.utahwildlife.net






> Please do not attempt to bypass the word filters with such things as alternate spellings and euphemisms.


PS: I am posting this only as it being humorously ironic. Its a dumb rule, especially in this case.

😆
-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree. I’ve noticed a few quirks with the software VS uses. I’m not quite sure how to fix it either. I had a post a few days ago that had a similar issue to the one in this thread. 

I’ll get with our team and see if there are any fixes.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

CPAjeff said:


> This is a test.
> 
> **** yer gun.
> **** pheasant.
> ...


That must be a bad word?


----------

